# ESTADIOS del MUNDIAL SUB 17



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Coloquen aqui todas las fotos q tengan de los estadios a usarse en el prosimo mundial sub 17........

Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estadio Max Austin de Iquitos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

creo que a pesar de tener un futbol de nivel deplorable, nuestra infraestructura deportiva ha mejorado notoriamente y ya es de primer nivel........aunque aun nos falta


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo ideal sería mejorar en todos los aspectos, pero algo es algo. Continua Sky, te faltan mas estadios.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ayuden pues, de hecho se tiene q empezar por algo, y ya se empezo !!!! asi que optimismo muchachos ! hay que ser positivos en todo sentido, hasta la muerte y en cualquier circunstancia


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

QUe bakan se ve el Estadio Miraflorino de Piura.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no es por nada pero...la gran mayoría de estadios en el perú se ven hasta el perno


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonito el estadio piurano. Ojala que salga chevere la sub-17.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

x fin otra + del estadio de Iquitos se ve muy bien. :yes:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Increible Iquitos con ese estadijala solo que la ciudad mejore porque ahi no hay nada.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas vistas del Miguel Grau, Sky! Parece que el césped sintético pasó excelentemente la prueba en todas las canchas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> no es por nada pero...la gran mayoría de estadios en el perú se ven hasta el perno


Que malo eres, si los que se usaron para la copa america estaban mostros.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

ESTADIO ELIAS AGUIRRE DE CHICLAYO


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*NACIONAL*








Vista desde la torre


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

WOW chvre tu foto pedro x lo q veo la cancha del nacional se ve muy bien pero la pista atletica...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ESTADIO MANSICHE DE TRUJILLO CASI A PUNTO.........


































acabando de pintar......









pronto, fotos del interior, cuando vaya a los partidos..........


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bien interesante su fachada del mansiche.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Se ve muy chvre esa parte del Estadio Mansiche, cada vez q + fotos de los estadios para sub-17 me da + ganas de ver ya los partidos del mundial. Estoy impaciente solo 3 dias.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta bonito el Mansiche, aunque se vería mejor si quitaran esa losa deportiva justo en el ingreso.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bacanes las fotos del Mansiche, Sky! Se ve muy bien el estadio!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS! ME GUSTO MUCHO LA DEL ESTADIO NACIONAL Y ESTAS ULTIMAS DEL MANSICHE, YA ESPERO EL DIA DE LA INAUGURACION DEL MUNDIAL!


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

ESTADIO MODELO DE TACNA


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

el mansiche en la copa america


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué bonitas fotos, Wolmisted!
PD: También me gustó tu firma, que parafrasea al famoso Nicomedes Santa Cruz:

"A cocachos aprendí 
mi labor de colegial
en el colegio fiscal 
del barrio donde nací".

Jajaja!!!


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Qué bonitas fotos, Wolmisted!
> PD: También me gustó tu firma, que parafrasea al famoso Nicomedes Santa Cruz:
> 
> "A cocachos aprendí
> ...


si esta muy graciosa la encontre el otro dia en la web de libero


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

AQUI EL MANSICHE DE TRUJILLO¡¡¡¡




























BUENO ESTAS FOTOS SON DEL AÑO PASADO, AHORA EL MANSICHE PARA EL MUNDIAL SUB17 A SIDO NUEVAMENTE RELMODELADO (PINTADO,CANCHA SINTETITA,ETC) ESTA MAS BACAN.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

q bien q hayan reemplazado esa horrible combinacion (azul,amarillo) de los

muros exteriores ahora tiene un celeste oscuro mas bacan

mas del mansiche

esta es una de las anteriores pero con mejor resolucion


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

y pensar q hace un par de años estos era lo mejor de provincias (sin contar el estadio de la unsa)

tacna










chiclayo









trujillo










piura










cusco









parece q vamos avanzando...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

diosss , que feos recuerdos


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Wolmisted bien chvres tus fotos del partido bolivia-venezuela y peru-colombia en la copa america, antes no se podia ver tus fotos y ahora me impresiona mucho como se veia el estadio muy chvre


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me hubiera gustado que alguna ciudad de la sierra hubiera salido como sede del mundial pero los estadios estan chvres de las ciudades que van ha ser sedes


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*IQUITOS*









*PIURA*









*TRUJILLO*









*CHICLAYO*









*LIMA*


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

el estadio de iquitos esta bien bacan, ojala nomas no lo caguen pintandolo con colores huachafos.Si, francamente antes en provincias los estadios eran de terror. Quiza por eso que estamos tan hasta las huevas en cuanto a futbol, porque el balompie no ha llegado con fuerza al interior, todos los grandes clubes se concentran en lima. LLegó la hora que las provincias llenen los estadios y llevanten al futbol peruano caracho!!!!!!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

esa foto del estadio de Piura me gusta mucho q chvre q nuestros estadios hayan cambiado mucho de lo q era hasta el 2002.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Parece mentira que organicemos un Mundial y eso que sin utilizar nuestros más grandes estadios: el Monumental (80 mil espectadores), el de San Marcos (60 mil) y el de la UNSA (50 mil). Estamos sobradazos!!! 
Sólo falta que nuestros jugadores dejen de ser unos malos de m... y nos convertimos en una potencia mundial!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye Pedro, sabes si el estadio de Iquitos está terminado totalmente, pues en las fotos aparce aún con los techos a medio construir.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si sera terminado a tiempo..........!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oye Pedro, sabes si el estadio de Iquitos está terminado totalmente, pues en las fotos aparce aún con los techos a medio construir.


Esa foto es de hace un par de semanas. Actualmente los techos ya están listos.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Tengo una pregunta desde hace tiempo y siempre me he olvidado de hacerla, bueno aquí les va, el que sepa porfavor que me conteste:

Porqué nuestro estadio Nacional no tiene una pista atletica??


----------



## Limeño (Jul 26, 2005)

Peru si tiene unos estadios bonitos..


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

KW hace una pregunta que siempre he estado haciendo cuando diablos le vamos a poner una pista atletica sintetica al estado nacional?. la actual es asquerosa, antes de parecer una pista de atletismo parece un terral del pueblo joven mas humilde..........ya pues Arturo Woodman, haznos el favor de conseguirnos una pista para el nacional!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

He visto por la tv internacional opiniones de extranjeros q han visto los estadios y dicen q tan de primera, muy buenos y bonitos  , ojala q los jugadores se porten a la altura :cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Este ta muy bonito XD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A pesar de todos los problemas que se presentaron, me parece que el estadio de Iquitos ha quedado muy bien kay:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estoy viendo el partido China-Costa Rica en el Mansiche, y la verdad es que el estadio se ve espléndido. Recontra bonito.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Si yo tmbn pedro el estadio de Trujillo esta super chvre = q el de Lima solo q este no se lleno mucho.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

fotos, por hoy de la TV, el lunes seran tomas del mismo estadio.......

el estadio naciooal: por cierto luce vacio









estadio Mansiche


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

hablando del mundial deberian grabar la inaguracion del mundial


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha no pude ver la inauguracion, dicen que estuvo mostra, cierto?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

KW said:


> Tengo una pregunta desde hace tiempo y siempre me he olvidado de hacerla, bueno aquí les va, el que sepa porfavor que me conteste:
> 
> Porqué nuestro estadio Nacional no tiene una pista atletica??


Creo que no tiene las medidas reglamentarias.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

pucha q Perú pudo ganar solo x ese autogol  al- el empate no fue tan mal resultado


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

tampoco vi la ceremonia de inauguracion, las imagenes que he visto hasta hace unos momentos no me han llamado mucho la atencion (con excepcion de Maria Julia Mantilla), pero de seguro debe haber sido mucho mejor verla por completo; creo que no han habido juegos de luces, como los hubo en la ceremonia de la copa america, y los fuegos artificiales a mi parecer fueron escazos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

tuvo mostra la inauguracion, breve pero con mucho significado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

KW said:


> Tengo una pregunta desde hace tiempo y siempre me he olvidado de hacerla, bueno aquí les va, el que sepa porfavor que me conteste:
> 
> Porqué nuestro estadio Nacional no tiene una pista atletica??


Te refieres a por qué no tiene UNA BUENA pista atlética? La pobre pista actual realmente es lamentable. No es sintética (de tartán) y desde que se inauguró la Videna prácticamente está abandonada, pues todos los atletas entrenan en San Luis, creo.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

entonces talvez no seria tan mala idea eliminar definitivamente esa pista inutil y reemplazarla por cesped tal como se hizo en el garcilazo del cusco


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

algun trujillano fue al partido de inaguracion?dicen que trujillo esta al 98% los hoteles de llenos.Que bien!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

la inauguracion estuvo pulenta ,chevere , aunque no se utilizo la tecnologia que yo esperaba ver , fue un espectaculo bien atractivo y profundo la parte que mas me gusto fue cuando todos bailaban el tema de pedro suarez todos luician una sonrrisa de oreja a oreja , maju estubo bellisima , viqui alegraba al publico ....... fue toda una fiesta que como envidio a los que viven en el norte.

skyperu o libidito deben saber mas detalles de la inauguracion.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

por lo visto en trujillo cuentan con una villa deportiva no ????????
en la foto se puede ver el estadio mansiche , lo que esta al costado ¿es un coliseo ?, tambien cuenta con una piscina y varias canchas alredeor .
Haber algun truxillano que nos cuente mas .............  

depaso quiero felicitarlos por la excelente organizacion en la inauguracion del mundial .


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El que está al costado es el coliseo Gran Chimú, uno de los más grandes del país.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> algun trujillano fue al partido de inaguracion?dicen que trujillo esta al 98% los hoteles de llenos.Que bien!


yo fui al estadio , estubo reventando el estadio, la inauguracion estuvo mostra , lo malo es que ATV no capto todo la inauguracion en su esplendor , no se vio a los diablos danzantes que hacian sus alegorias , a los representantes de la selva, a las delegaciones que desfilaban de los diferentes paises por que todo eso se hacia por tribuna norte y sur y las camaras no enfocaron eso, ni tampoco los pututoss que tocaban los hombres moche en lo alto del estadio y el pica pica , bueno en fin ojala y les haya gustado la inauguracion encima no tengo camara como para haber tomado foto pero voy a tratar de conseguir de mis amigos pucha y pa remate toledo hablo y para cuando la señal de TV regreso a Trujillo la inauguracion ya habia empezado como 5 minutos antes, ta maree toledo maldito¡¡¡¡ malograndola como siempre pero aparte de eso maju estuvo bellisima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

me gusta mucho la presentacion internacional del cmpeonato donde primero sale la propaganda de la FIFA con jugadas futbolisticas de ahi el logo del campeonato seguido de la promocion turistica de nuestro pais con nuestro pisco, machu pichu, la marinera,etc y al final imagenes de la ciudad en la que se juega el partido, magnifico con el sonido a arte incaico, excelente lo bueno es que eso lo ven en el extranjero y eso trae mas turismo muchachos, espero ver la propaganda de Iquitos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No te preocupes, Libidito. No se vieron todos los detalles, pero aún así se vio muy bien el Mansiche.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> por lo visto en trujillo cuentan con una villa deportiva no ????????
> en la foto se puede ver el estadio mansiche , lo que esta al costado ¿es un coliseo ?, tambien cuenta con una piscina y varias canchas alredeor .
> Haber algun truxillano que nos cuente mas .............
> 
> depaso quiero felicitarlos por la excelente organizacion en la inauguracion del mundial .


Tambien esta el gimnasio donde se prepara la Liga de gimnasia de Trujillo para los campeonatos este se encuentra entre el coliseo gran chimu y el estadio mansiche se ve el techo en la foto me parece.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Cuando uno entra a Trujillo desde el camino del aeropuerto uno ve Chan Chan y las ruinas que no fueron recuperadas y despues de lejos el Mansiche te da la bienvenida.Es un estadio espectacular.Ojala,que cuiden bien el estadio en Trujillo.Porque en Lima no cuidan mucho.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Empezo el Mundial Sub 17, y Trujillo dio la fiesta!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué buena foto, Alibiza!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hermosooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

que chevere


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

las medidas de la pista atletica son las correctas...pero todos los deportistas de atletismo tienen como sede la videna...no tienen para que irse al estadio nacional...en la videna tienen todo..pero TODO!!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

KUal es el logo o la mascota del mundial PERU 2005 No será el muñeco esse que se parecia tanto a toledo, el de la copa america, no?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

nop , es una vicuña llamada vicky.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sabia que se llamaba Vicky, que chistoso! ayer en Polizontes pasaron a Vicky bailando merengue.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estuvo bien que escogieran una vicuña, pero el muñeco está medio monguini. Es gracioso, pero tan estirado que ya no parece vicuña.  El muñeco de la Copa América, que se parecía a Toledo, sí era muy gracioso.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Panorámica del Miguel Grau casi totalmente abarrotado de público









Celebración de los jugadores de Gambia


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

para mi el mejor estadio del norte es el de piura , porque guarda mayor armonia y no se observa aquellas horribles diviciones entre las tribunas ademas esta techado en la parte oriente.
El de trujillo tambien me gusta pero las diviciones es lo q le malogra.

*puxa ¿quien habra sudo el diseñafor de los estadios del norte? (piura , trujillo y chicjayo) los 3 son identicos , cuando uno ve los partidos pareciera que se jugase en el mismo estadio todos los partidos................


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

una buena observacion los tres estadios del norte son muy parecidos 
parece q se inspiraron en matute (tribunas simples , 4 torres de iluminacion y
techado en occidente)
aunque yo tambien pienso q el de piura es el mas bacan


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

De hecho que el estadio de Piura es el mejor, lo dijo la prensa internacional el año pasado durante la copa américa. Y a mas de eso el estadio se ubica en una zona de miraflores clase media alta, por lo q veo los estadios de Trujillo y Chiclayo se ubican en una zona no muy bonita que digamos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El estadio de trujillo se ubica al frente de las quintanas una zona mas o menos ademas esta alado del centro, no es tan feo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

el estadio de iquitos Max Agustin esta bravazooooooooo, lo vi ahorita en la tele, esta precioso felicitaciones a los de Iquitos que envidiaaaaaaa


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estadio Mansiche, Trujillo.............Peru 0-1 China


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Sky! Y qué bien se ve el Mansiche! Parece estadio nuevo!


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Buenas fotos del mansiche!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Excelentes fotos, Sky! Y qué bien se ve el Mansiche! Parece estadio nuevo!


se remodelo el 90% de su estructura, por lo que es estadio nuevo


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

WOW, son muy buenas fotos sky lastima q Perú perdió


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El mansiche se ve bien bonito! Me encantan las letras TRUJILLO PERU.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Asi es que, no te perdistes el partido, que bueno, lastima q Perú perdio. El Estadio se ve con casi un lleno total.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

luce muy bien el Mansiche!, buenas fotos skyperu.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

imagenes desde el Max Austin, Iquitos.............Peru 0-2 Costa Rica


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> El mansiche se ve bien bonito! Me encantan las letras TRUJILLO PERU.


Sí, las letras se veían espectaculares. Es bueno que nuestras ciudades se marketeen así. También me gustó el mensaje del estadio Max Augustin: "Aquí nace el Amazonas". Muy bien. 
La verdad es que nuestros estadios se han lucido, y han permitido ver fútbol de muy buen nivel. Parece mentira que chiquillos de hasta 17 años puedan jugar tan bien como se ha visto en este torneo.
Honestamente, creo que Perú fue el equipo más débil y con justicia ha quedado eliminado.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

lo del nivel de juego de peru es lo de menos, se sabe que no hay planificacion por lo que no se puede esperar resultados favorables, mas bien es rescatable y admirable el nivel de organizacion de este magno evento y la manera como se han lucido nuestros estadios del norte, todos hermosos y de primer nivel


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esas letras no me fascinan...osea, estan bien, pero creo que ese escudo podría haber sido de otro diseño mas contemporaneo y sofisticado, no un simple panel blanco pintado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No habia visto esas últimas del Mansiche, sí que se ve bien y el Max Agustín, a pesar de la poca nitidez, luce espectacular.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el estadio loretano lucio muy bien, aunque hubieran enfocado mas a las tribunas, para apreciar el diseño !!!!!!!! de todas maneras este y los demas hablan de por si de una infraestructura deportiva de primer nivel en el norte peruano.......


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*MAX AUGUSTIN*








Estadio de Iquitos, donde anoche Turquía dio una lección de fútbol técnico, goleando 5-1 a China








¡Qué equipazo el turco!









Una vista previa al Brasil-Corea


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bien ! consigue mas fotos de este estadio !


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

los estadios estan simpaticos , no se puede negar, pero en si estamos aun lejos de tener una infraestructura de primera....ciertamente los unicos estadios de primer nivel que hay en el peru son el monumental de la U, el Nacional de Lima y ahora el Max Augustin de Iquitos, el resto o es muy pequeño y con un diseño ordinario y poco original (por no decir todos iguales lease chiclayo trujillo y piura) o solo son puro tamaño (UNSA y el Garsilazo, aunque este ultimo tiene un cesped que facil luce mejor que cualquiera de los sinteticos), pero creo que por algo se empieza y despues de todo es una alegria que ya no hayan esas pampas horrorosas que habian 3 o 4 años atras donde increiblemente jugaba nuestra primera division, por lo menos es un gran avance....pero no nos quedemos en esto, es un gran paso, ahora aspiremos a mas......

PD: ese proyecto del estadio Churre de Sullana y la remodelacion del estadio de Alianza lima me parecen fenomenales.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

y este de donde salio ????? :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy: 
no mentira bienvenido al foro.    
el estadio de la UNSA no se queda atras ademas a mi gusto es el mejor del peru despues del nacional de liam y el monumental , lastima que sea un "elefante blanco"


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

oh disculpa...me presento...soy UsPaOrKo.
con respecto a tu comentario, pues no se, la verdad, el estadio de la UNSA para mi es puro tamaño, no lo considero un estadio de primer nivel, mas se me asemeja a un estadio viejo y grande (tipo el nacional de Santiago, tiene buen tamaño pero es una pieza de museo).


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> oh disculpa...me presento...soy UsPaOrKo.
> con respecto a tu comentario, pues no se, la verdad, *el estadio de la UNSA para mi es puro tamaño, no lo considero un estadio de primer nivel,* mas se me asemeja a un estadio viejo y grande (tipo el nacional de Santiago, tiene buen tamaño pero es una pieza de museo).


jajaja   si el de la UNSA es asi que cosa es el gracilazo del cuzco ???? haber dime.....

el gracilazo es una zapatilla en comparacion con el estadio MONUMENTAL DE LA UNSA jojolete.....


----------

